# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  I Especialización en Arándano y Cerezo 2014

## ipex

ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN ARÁNDANO Y CEREZA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 Día: Sábado 08 de noviembre Lugar: Auditorio del Centro de Idiomas de la UNALM programa: http://www.slideshare.net/A…/programa-arandano-y-cereza-2014
Informes: info@ipexperu.org
Telfs.: 639-7172 / 9835-82440 / 9963-99096     arandano especialización.jpgTemas similares: ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN EL AGRONEGOCIO DE TARA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACION EN PECANA MAHAN DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 IV ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA 2014 CEREZA ESPECIALIZACIÓN 2014

----------

